# Derby Royal Infirmary (pic heavy) - March 2014



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

I had never been to DRI and nor had my fellow explore buddy so we planned a little road trip up to Derby to get a mooch round this well sized hospital before its too late. We set off at 6 am to get a good days worth of explore out of the day, as we both didn't know much on the building before we set off we wasn't sure of what to expect when we got there we both knew its been visited by many and been derelict for over 4 years but we didn't know access's, security tactics or nothing so on arrival we scoped it out found our access and got on the grounds. As we go closer to the building it became apparent it was in such a bad state there was no need to scope out ways in as everything was smashed to bits about half the doors have been ripped off most the windows broke and nearly everything that would break has been broken and there was junkies living in the tower block but putting that all aside it was a really good day out and like any other explore if you look you will find scenario it does make it worth while  Here is some history on the building,

During the year that he was Mayor of Derby, Sir Alfred Seale Haslam managed to replace the old William Strutt Infirmary with the Derbyshire Royal Infirmary. In 1890 there had been an outbreak of disease at the old infirmary and Sir William Evans, President of the Infirmary arranged a three day inspection which condemned the old building. When Queen Victoria came to open the new hospital on 21 May 1891 she knighted Haslam for his services and gave permission for the term "Royal" to be used.

And here is what the future holds for the site courtesy of the Derby Telegraph, 

After centuries at the heart of Derby's health service, a developer has revealed plans aimed at ensuring the site of the city's first hospital remains central to its future.
Housing firm UK Regeneration (UKR) wants to build 300 much-needed homes for rent on eight acres of land between London Road and Osmaston Road that it will buy from Derby Hospitals NHS Trust.
The site is still home to the buildings of Derbyshire Royal Infirmary but, before that, it was the site of the city's first hospital, the Derbyshire General Infirmary, built between 1806 and 1810.

















































































































































































Sorry for the amount of pictures but i couldn't pick between the 250+ pictures i had of the day any ways thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Shame it's getting trashed!
Great pic's and I enjoyed your write up..
Thanks..


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm always amazed when they leave thousands of dollars worth of equipment, but it makes it all that much more interesting


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 1, 2014)

Whoa thats going down quickly! Fantastic photos tho, looks like you had a great day!


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent photos, some places I missed, too. How far did you get up the tower?


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

GPSJim said:


> Excellent photos, some places I missed, too. How far did you get up the tower?



All the way to the top mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ace images.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice... time I got across there!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 1, 2014)

Your getting some great places on here,fantastic reports.i want to go exploring with you lol.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

cheers people


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Your getting some great places on here,fantastic reports.i want to go exploring with you lol.


Cheers mate I still have over 50+ reports of places iv been since August last year it will take at least a whole month to do all so picking out some of my good ones at the moment


----------



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

cool set there, would love to see this !


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice ones! I can't believe the amount of equipment they left there, it's disgusting. I know they've got a lovely new shiny Royal Derby Hospital but that could have been a new bed, or drugs, or a nurse for a year.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice set hun 

Apparently they leave the equipment behind as it's old and it would cost more to move it than just get a new one. A lot of it has to be renewed on a regular basis anyway....according to my NHS bud


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Apr 3, 2014)

I stayed in Derby in a Hotel across from this place, and I thought I may come back and Xplore here, but you snooze you loose.

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pilot (Apr 4, 2014)

I should imagine that Stryker saw in the mortuary could tell a few tales. I agree with ZeaJane above that when hospitals are abandoned, they seem to leave a lot of expensive equipment behind. I have found CT and MRI scanners in place and the "tubes" still in place. (Not saying where, obviously). In one hospital in another country, their CSSD had literally thousands of surgical instruments left behind. Even the autoclaves had bagged up and sterilized instruments in them. It looked as if someone called a fire drill but no-one ever went back. Strange. I am quite convinced that a vast amount of money is written off in this way - I wonder how it is accounted for and more to the point, I wonder what they tell us about it.


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2014)

Seriously how often do we have to have the ill informed "equipment left behind" discussion?!

Can we not please?


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 5, 2014)

I need to do a hospital soon....missing it! Thanks for sharing, enjoyed it!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Makes me want to go here even more now, i heard it was thrashed. But some nice shots! Ill have to plan a trip


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 6, 2014)

Brilliant shots, nice report.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Apr 6, 2014)

Went past last night and can confirm it's still standing and no demo work started. They have put some skips in the roadway that runs through the middle to stop people driving down it


----------

